# Hydraulic fluid change tips, Branson 4720H



## Boulder Ed

Hello Folks.

I'm doing the 50 hour service on a new 4720h and have the filters and oil for the hydraulic system, the last thing on the list. Any secrets or tips I should consider? I've changed lots of oils in my day but never a hydraulic system. Hoping it's just a drain/filter replace and fill type of deal. 
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Should be a suction screen that needs to be looked at as well.


----------



## pogobill

50 hour service on a new Branson..... just follow the manual. warm up your tractor first, it'll make the fluid run out way better. There should be numerous drain plugs on the bottom, make sure you drain them all! You will see by your containers how much oil needs to go into your tractor, so make sure your drain pan can handle it!!
Most importantly, keep everything spotlessly clean! You don't want any dirt getting into the hydraulic system.


----------



## RC Wells

If you have this Owners Manual:
Branson 20(25) HST series
(3520H, 4020H, 4720H,
3625H, 4125H, 5025H)
Operator’s Manual 

It is not worth beans! Zero instructions, two diagrams of transmission and hydraulic filters, misspelled words, and simply useless!

Get yourself a Service Manual for the tractor, if you can find one.


----------



## Boulder Ed

Well, the job is done. Was braindead simple. As this is my first time servicing a tractor, I've discovered I love the crawl space underneath. I called the dealer and got clear instructions on drain points and capacity. Got a tip on opening up one air vent plug to ease fluid filling, and learned that there is only one low drain bolt, two large filters and about 8.8 gallons of premium hydraulic fluid to be drained and replaced. There is no screen to deal with, or if there is the dealer forgot to tell me about it. 

Now before I complain, I'll say I love this tractor. The manual, and honestly all documentation provided with the tractor and materials found online are very limited in usefulness. I've captured all the details of a 50/100 hour service now, so I may post em for others who may have the same challenge coming up. One interesting find was that the manual told me to check the hydraulic fluid with the dipstick on the left side of the rear axle. Turns out on newer models that it's a sight glass in the center of the axle housing, fairly small and somewhat hidden unless you really get down low and look. 

At the end of the day, it's such a simple tractor that its not hard to do the entire 50 hour service which I have now completed including 26 grease fittings, a slew of oils and filters. It's quite possible there are more grease fittings I have not yet found  How hard would it be to have a simple diagram with arrows to all the locations where grease fittings hide to help an owner properly service the tractor? 

It would not take too much work to update the manual with diagrams and actual fluid capacities, correct fluid types and filter numbers. The one-manual-fits-all approach does not make it easy for a tractor noob like me, who has no trailer and cannot afford to ship the tractor back and forth 70 miles each way for servicing. Plus self servicing always allows a guy to get to know his vehicles. There seem to see a good number of Bransons selling here in TX, and I absolutely love mine, just wish they'd finished the job with killer documentation.


----------



## RC Wells

Be sure to take note of the front axle lube service and level checking process. I bought a 2017 model year of this tractor for $700 at auction because the owner broke the plastic filler and dipstick and ran the front differential dry. His heirs just wanted the estate settled. No body else would bid. Same issue, lousy service instructions which led to mistakes in service by the owner. 

Easy repair, but finding documentation was impossible. Ended up working from parts diagrams off the net, and setting up the new gears and bearings based on experience with other tractors. Did not look like a bad tractor, just the world's worst support (outside of Chinese stuff).

Branson shoots themselves in the foot by not having first rate documentation readily available!


----------



## Boulder Ed

Dang, wish I'd found that deal! I can't imagine searching for the documentation for that job on the web. I could not even find reliable maintenance documentation. Still, I love the tractor and it really gets the job done on everything I've needed so far.


----------



## Johnnyb

I have what I believe to be (not sure, no decals or markings) taskmaster 438. It’s older (squared off hood and fenders). I want to change out hydraulic fluid, transmission fluid and front and rear diff. It has a ty395i engine. My ? Is where do I add the fluid hydraulic fluid. I have seen post that say the cap/dip stick is under the seat towards the back. It’s not! Only place I see to fill is the transmission (by the shifter). Could it be that the rear diff, hydraulics and transmission all use the same reservoir? I have no hydraulic filter like my kabota has. Any help would be very appreciated thanks.


----------



## Outlaw Moon

Hey Boulder Ed, I've got a Branson 4720h as well..... I've been having the dealer do the servicing but they've moved further away and right now they are telling me two weeks for the serving as they are busy!!
Any chance you posted all that info on the hydraulic fluid changes? I've done the engine oil every time as that is a piece of cake!! My 4720h is a 2016 model - should be really close to your 4720h
Thanks!!


----------



## Joan

Outlaw Moon said:


> Hey Boulder Ed, I've got a Branson 4720h as well..... I've been having the dealer do the servicing but they've moved further away and right now they are telling me two weeks for the serving as they are busy!!
> Any chance you posted all that info on the hydraulic fluid changes? I've done the engine oil every time as that is a piece of cake!! My 4720h is a 2016 model - should be really close to your 4720h
> Thanks!!


Ditto on that request....I'm about to buy a 2019 4020R and it is my first tractor. I prefer to do the routine servicing myself if I can figure it all out. I appreciate the heads up on servicing and manuals....Its something I'll keep in mind when I take the plunge in a few weeks.....


----------



## Montana 406

Joan, I just ordered my new 4720CH and my dear said he'd give me a flash drive with parts and service manuals. If I can help let me know. I should be getting my tractor in a week or so.


----------



## bob guichard

Montana 406 said:


> Joan, I just ordered my new 4720CH and my dear said he'd give me a flash drive with parts and service manuals. If I can help let me know. I should be getting my tractor in a week or so.


Montana 406, I have a 4720h and I have been looking for service manuals. Would it be possible for you to share the manuals your dealer provided on the flash drive?


----------



## txresto

Boulder Ed said:


> Well, the job is done. Was braindead simple. As this is my first time servicing a tractor, I've discovered I love the crawl space underneath. I called the dealer and got clear instructions on drain points and capacity. Got a tip on opening up one air vent plug to ease fluid filling, and learned that there is only one low drain bolt, two large filters and about 8.8 gallons of premium hydraulic fluid to be drained and replaced. There is no screen to deal with, or if there is the dealer forgot to tell me about it.
> 
> Now before I complain, I'll say I love this tractor. The manual, and honestly all documentation provided with the tractor and materials found online are very limited in usefulness. I've captured all the details of a 50/100 hour service now, so I may post em for others who may have the same challenge coming up. One interesting find was that the manual told me to check the hydraulic fluid with the dipstick on the left side of the rear axle. Turns out on newer models that it's a sight glass in the center of the axle housing, fairly small and somewhat hidden unless you really get down low and look.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's such a simple tractor that its not hard to do the entire 50 hour service which I have now completed including 26 grease fittings, a slew of oils and filters. It's quite possible there are more grease fittings I have not yet found  How hard would it be to have a simple diagram with arrows to all the locations where grease fittings hide to help an owner properly service the tractor?
> 
> It would not take too much work to update the manual with diagrams and actual fluid capacities, correct fluid types and filter numbers. The one-manual-fits-all approach does not make it easy for a tractor noob like me, who has no trailer and cannot afford to ship the tractor back and forth 70 miles each way for servicing. Plus self servicing always allows a guy to get to know his vehicles. There seem to see a good number of Bransons selling here in TX, and I absolutely love mine, just wish they'd finished the job with killer documentation.


----------



## Boulder Ed

Mine now has 170 hours or so. Its been perfect. Gonna do another hyd and axle fluids change, the first since done at around 52 hours. As was said, very easy to do. Have continued to stay at about 55 hours or so on engine oil changes. Love this tractor. Its my first one but boy has it been useful.


----------

